# Minnows?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey what kind of minnows does everyone use for walleyes for ice fishing?
I seem to have better luck with crappie minnows? Do fatheads work better?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Small fatheads for deadsticking perch, medium sized fatheads/heads for walleyes/perch and big ones for northerns.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Tell me the difference between crappie minnows and fatheads?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Crappie minnows are generally smaller than fatheads and a little more slender. I guess theres not a BIG difference but sometimes it makes a difference because of the size.

:beer:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Baitfish Link


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

my point is are they not the same species? They are just the smaller fatheads that havent matured yet.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, that is a common misnomer. Oftentimes "crappie minnows" is the term given to smaller fathead minnows. Simply because the smaller fatheads are used to target smaller predators like crappie. Funny you don't see any "walleye minnows" isn't it? :-?

The bigger fatheads are used prevalently in North Dakota as they are a common forage fish here. Whereas in Minnesota, there is a wider variety of baitfish, such as spottail shiners, rainbow shiners, redtail chubs, fathead chubs, and many more.

Typically, crappie minnows ARE fatheads though.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

if i'm jigging, i like to use fatheads or crappie minnows.

if i'm using tip ups, then if i can find shiners, i like to use those. the only problem is that they get kinda spendy. that's why i don't use tip ups very often.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Use nothing but shiners.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Sure would be nice to be able to use shiners legally in lake ashtabula and jamestwon res.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Holmsvc,
According to the new regs put in place before last year, until 2006, you can use creek chubs, spottail shiners, fathead and sticklebacks in all ND waters, with the exception of the no live bait lakes.


----------

